# Bester 5 Sekunden Clip im Internet !



## jack-o (29 Mai 2008)

9 millionen zuschauer können sich nicht irren ! Durchschnittlich 5 Sterne aus 30.000 bewertungen erst recht nicht !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1Y73sPHKxw


in diesem sinne:


----------



## InvisibleJim (30 Mai 2008)

haha, geiler gesichtsausruck. ich würde ja die drogen mal abstellen. :thumbup:


----------

